# New at this !



## 13ollox (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey to all you guys, ive just got into the whole mantid scene and have done fine so far . 10 days in totall , got the keeping aliens book and another book but some things im confused about.. all i have at the moment is a madigascan marbled female (L 4 / 5 / 6 ) not sure exactly .. she about 2" and just molted last night ! now she hasnt touched her food .... she was stalking a cricket earlier and even came within reach .. but she just hanging upside down again with the cric cowering in the corner ! do you think her appitite will pick up again soon ? and one more question .. i asked this guy who worked in the northamton reptile centre ( which also does mantids , spiders ect ) and he said feeding her on crickets will be fine , but the books and most of you guys say vary the diet ... so what do you suggest !!!

yours gratefully

Newby Neil !!!


----------



## Lee2k4 (Feb 27, 2006)

If she's just moulted she won't hunt straight away, give her 24/48 hours. As for diet, feed her on browns, blacks and small locusts.


----------



## randyardvark (Feb 27, 2006)

and then theres wax worms/moths, mealy worms, house flies/fruit flies(buy the maggots from a fishing tackle shop), roaches the list is endless, basicly anything as long as it isnt poisonous or has a sting or venom

and waheey another british mantid keeper!


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2006)

Mine eat almost nothing but crickets. During the summer I will go out and catch wild food though. I have had good luck with a 99% cricket diet. YOu just have to feed the crickets a healthy diet. I feed my crickets various leafy greens, cat food, fish food flakes, misc. fruits and veggies.


----------



## 13ollox (Mar 1, 2006)

Thankx guys ... she eating better than ever now !!! it's nice to get some reassurance from the experts ( A.K.A. You guys ) and thanks again

cheers Newby Neil !!!


----------

